

Future Of Business In 2014  - mayureshpep
http://www.sourcepep.com/future-of-business-in-2014/
Here is a statistics of how business is going to be shaped in 2014. The analysis shows the importance of Visual data, Marketing channels and the continued rise of social media in business growth.
======
giantSlayer
Here is a statistics of how business is going to be shaped in 2014. The
analysis shows the importance of Visual data, Marketing channels and the
continued rise of social media in business growth. - Hell Yeah!

